# Twintig over drie/tien voor half vier



## iRoy

Hallo forum,

Geen idee of hier al een thread over gemaakt is geworden, dus alvast sorry als dat inderdaad het geval is. 

Vandaag had ik een discussie over wat Limburgers fout zeggen als ze Nederlands praten (klapper/opregen/beurs...etc). Opeens hadden we het over de klok...

Mij is op de basisschool geleerd geworden dat 15:20 (op de klok dus) 10 voor half vier is, of twintig over 3. Bij 15:40 is dat of tien over half vier of twintig voor vier... Mij zijn dus beide 'manieren' geleerd. Ik prefereer echter 'twintig over/voor' dan over 'tien over half/tien voor half', omdat het niet 'een hele mond vol' is, en duidelijker is , vind ik dan.

Nu blijkt dus, volgens mijn vriend die geboren is in Utrecht, dat 'twintig over' en 'twintig voor' heel fout is... Mijn vraag is dus: Is dit zo? Wordt het alleen in Limburg gebruikt? Hoe zit dat in België, is het daar ook 'fout' ?

Alvast bedankt,

Roy


----------



## Peterdg

Nee hoor. Ik zeg het zoals jij: twintig over drie en twintig voor vier. Ik zou niet weten wat er fout zou aan zijn. (Ik ben van Vlaams Brabant).


----------



## iRoy

Peterdg said:


> Nee hoor. Ik zeg het zoals jij: twintig over drie en twintig voor vier. Ik zou niet weten wat er fout zou aan zijn. (Ik ben van Vlaams Brabant).



Ik zou ook niet weten wat er fout aan is... 

Zeg je verder ook:
14.26 = zesentwintig over twee/*vier voor half drie*
14.36 = vierentwintig voor drie/*zes over half twee*
14.40 = veertig over twee/*twintig voor drie*
Bij die voorbeelden gebruik ik vaak de vetgedrukte keuzes, alhoewel ik de andere niet echt fout vind aanhoren klinken.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik gebruik nooit het half uur voor tijdsaanduiding (*). Dus ik zeg 
14:26 = zesentwintig over twee of twee uur zesentwintig
14:36 = twee uur zesendertig
14:40 = twintig voor drie
14:39 = twee uur negenendertig
14:45 = kwart voor drie
14:46 = veertien voor drie
vanaf hier, het aantal minuten vóór het uur.

(*) de reden hiervoor is dat we in ons dialect niet zeggen "half drie" maar "twee en half" voor 14:30. Bij "half drie" moeten we nadenken (en sommige mensen interpreteren het soms verkeerd wanneer ze niet opletten).


----------



## HKK

Ik heb dezelfde situatie als iRoy: op school heb ik geleerd dat je "tien voor half 4" moet zeggen en dat "twintig voor vier" fout is. In de praktijk hoor/zeg ik meestal de laatste optie.


----------



## Peterdg

HKK said:


> Ik heb dezelfde situatie als iRoy: op school heb ik geleerd dat je "tien voor half 4" moet zeggen en dat "twintig voor vier" fout is. In de praktijk hoor/zeg ik meestal de laatste optie.


Ja ja. En een werkwoord is nu (enfin, in de tijd dat mijn kinderen naar de lagere school gingen) een persoonsvorm of een doe-woord en nog meer van die onzin. Maar dat is voer voor een ander "lijntje". Het resultaat van al dat gepruts is dat nu 90% van de Vlamingen "noemen" en "heten" voor mekaar gebruiken.

EDIT: Ik heb het enkel over wat je op school geleerd hebt en ik ben erg blij met wat je in de praktijk hoort/gebruikt.
EDIT2: "enfin" zal ik ook wel niet mogen gebruiken zeker?


----------



## iRoy

Peterdg said:


> Ja ja. En een werkwoord is nu (enfin, in de tijd dat mijn kinderen naar de lagere school gingen) een persoonsvorm of een doe-woord en nog meer van die onzin. Maar dat is voer voor een ander "lijntje". Het resultaat van al dat gepruts is dat nu 90% van de Vlamingen "noemen" en "heten" voor mekaar gebruiken.
> 
> EDIT: Ik heb het enkel over wat je op school geleerd hebt en ik ben erg blij met wat je in de praktijk hoort/gebruikt.
> EDIT2: "enfin" zal ik ook wel niet mogen gebruiken zeker?



''Maar dat is voer voor een ander "lijntje".'' Vind ik heel mooi gezegd =P.

Ik ben benieuwd wat noordelijke Nederlanders zouden zeggen. Zouden ze daar twintig over/twintig voor als 'fout' zien?

Edit: volgens mij is 'enfin' gewoon juist hoor, misschien wel gallicisme volgens miereneukers? Nah..

Wel jammer... ik had gehoopt een limburgisme te kunnen ontdekken met deze thread. Misschien meer geluk met 12:10 ''tien OP twaalf'' in plaats van ''tien OVER twaalf'' ? ...


----------



## HKK

Absoluut, dat heb ik nog nooit gehoord! Hier is het tien na twaalf.


----------



## Peterdg

HKK said:


> Absoluut, dat heb ik nog nooit gehoord! Hier is het tien na twaalf.


"Tien OP twaalf" ook nooit gehoord.
Hier zeggen ze: "tien over twaalf", "tien na twaalf" of "twaalf uur en tien".


----------



## Lopes

Ik gebruik en hoor altijd _tien voor half vier_, maar ik vind _twintig over drie _niet 'fout', de keren dat ik het hoor (vroeger van een Brabantse invaljuf op de basisschool was de eerste keer ) lijkt het me eerder een gewone variant die sommige mensen om wat voor reden dan ook gebruiken, zoals _zeuven_ of _konigin_..


----------



## papeheimers

Ik kom oorspronkelijk uit de regio Gelderland/Utrecht, maar woon ook dicht bij Noord-Brabant in de buurt en ik moet zeggen dat ze volgens mij, in ieder geval in het midden van het land, vaker de "_10 over/voor half_" aanduiding gebruiken net als dat ik de meeste mensen "_kwart voor/kwart over"_ hoor zeggen. De andere aanduiding hoor je ook weleens om je heen, maar in mijn ervaring wat minder vaak.  Maar volgens mij zijn er niet heel veel mensen die het echt ervaren als zijnde "fout." 

Ik studeer in Brussel en ik heb gemerkt dat de Franstaligen daar wanneer ze Nederlands spreken al snel de tijd voluit zeggen, zoals ze dat bij ons eigenlijk enkel bij de NS doen . Bijvoorbeeld "_om vijftien uur dertig_" of iets in die richting. Dat is volgens mij officieel ook niet "fout." Het zijn denk ik gewoon allemaal naamsvarianten voor een en hetzelfde beestje


----------



## iRoy

Ik ben tevreden met mijn gevonden limburgisme.
Tja..op zich zijn het gewoon allemaal verschillende manieren om hetzelfde te zeggen en ieder heeft daar zijn eigen voorkeur bij. In het noorden is dat kennelijk die tien over half/tien voor half en in het zuiden (Brabant, Limburg + België), 'twintig over/twintig voor'...


----------



## Kayla321

Lopes said:


> Ik gebruik en hoor altijd _tien voor half vier_, maar ik vind _twintig over drie _niet 'fout', de keren dat ik het hoor (vroeger van een Brabantse invaljuf op de basisschool was de eerste keer ) lijkt het me eerder een gewone variant die sommige mensen om wat voor reden dan ook gebruiken, zoals _zeuven_ of _konigin_..


Als getogen Arnhemse sluit ik me volledig bij Lopes aan. Op de Brabantse invaljuf na - die hadden wij niet. 

_Tien na twaalf_ en _twaalf uur en tien_ klinken mij allebei erg vreemd in de oren. Ik zou zeggen _tien over twaalf_ of _twaalf uur tien_.


----------



## Lopes

iRoy said:


> '
> 
> Edit: volgens mij is 'enfin' gewoon juist hoor, misschien wel gallicisme volgens miere*n*neukers? Nah..



Gewoon een Frans woord


----------



## Udo

Peterdg said:


> (*) de reden hiervoor is dat we in ons dialect niet zeggen "half drie" maar "twee en half" voor 14:30. Bij "half drie" moeten we nadenken (en sommige mensen interpreteren het soms verkeerd wanneer ze niet opletten).


Dat klinkt helemal veel logischer dan die andere rare vorm (half drie). Gelukkig ben ik aan deze gekke vorm gewend, want in het Duits gebruiken we dit ook (halb drei). Maar buitenlanders en kinderen die net met de taal zijn begonnen hebben er erg hun moeite mee. Als wij tenminste zouden zeggen "half voor drie" !


----------



## HKK

Udo said:


> Als wij tenminste zouden zeggen "half voor drie" !



In het dialect van mijn grootouders is het precies zo  Het klinkt wel meer als "hal-ver drij".


----------



## Elixir d'Anvers

Beide tijdsaanduidingen zijn correct volgens de website van taaladvies: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1177

Ik gebruik ze allebei, al dacht ik ook wel dat "voor half" fout was.  Ik vind het zo wel gemakkelijker om de klok te lezen.  



Peterdg said:


> "Tien OP twaalf" ook nooit gehoord.
> Hier zeggen ze: "tien over twaalf", "tien na twaalf" of "twaalf uur en tien".



Ik gebruik ook gemakkelijk "na", al is dat geen standaardtaal. Nog een linkje, nu ik toch bezig ben.  http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/564/


----------



## Shayrubine

Ik heb de hele thread niet gelezen maar genoeg om een voorstel te maken:

Ik ben franstalig uit België en heeft Nederlands op school/universiteit geleerd, maar ik gebruik NOOIT "half" voor het uur, gewoon omdat dat bestaat in het Frans niet. Ik zeg dus altijd "twintig voor/over het uur", "vijfentwintig voor/over het uur".

Voorstel: misschien gebruiken vlamingen minder "half" omdat ze naast/met franstaligen leven? Ik denk dat in België nederlands en frans een (gematigde) invloed op elkaar hebben.

Bijvoorbeeld: nederlandstaligen gebruiken veel 'franse woorden' en toevoegen "-en" aan het einde om een werkwoord te vormen. Bijv.: regarderen, corrigeren, profiteren... 

(Of het nu een invloed van het Frans of van het Engels is ben ik niet zeker van, zelfs als het invloed uit het engels komt, volgens mijn vroeger leraar in Nijmegen, NL).


----------

